

Writing a simple deploy script with Fabric and roles - brianr
https://ratchet.io/blog/post/2012/08/16/writing-a-simple-deploy-script-with-fabric-and-roles/

======
whichdan
Does anyone know what theme those gists are using? It's quite nice.

~~~
newhouseb
Looks to be the dark solarized theme: <http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized>

------
juddlyon
Nicely done.

The 'with cd' in Fabric struck me as cool when I first saw it - subshells in
Capistrano threw me at first.

------
jjk
very cool. being monolingual definitely has its advantages. can't wait to try
ratchet.io out

------
csense
Fabric is amazing.

------
tedmoore
this is awesome.

